# Thrapston Iron stone and lime stone works



## alex76 (May 15, 2011)

Hay folks well today’s little explore was a good one and also a case of three birds and one stone as I was itching to have a mooch with my camera this morning and secondly the urbex mutt wanted a walk and thirdly the mrs wanted to find out what urban exploration is about so she joined me (fair play glad she never wore her flip-flops).
Well the site we visited was Thrapston’s Iron stone and lime stone works.
Well Thrapston has become a bit of an obsession as it is rich in the history of mining and quarrying as most of this part on Northamptonshire for these minerals. 
Well the site which was next to the old midland station was used for the preparation of the lime stone and iron stone ore for transportation and played a big part in supplying the local steel works (Stewarts & Lloyds) Corby works and the last freight was in the 60’s.
Well I will be further exploring this side of Northants as it still has so many hidden secrets hiding in the woods and the mines are my goal so on with my photos and hope you enjoy
































Old signage






























The urbex mutt














































































Thanks for looking


----------



## MD (May 15, 2011)

nice work mate 
there is quite a bit to see and over the road


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic find! What's that old cylinder thing with holes in it. Look like a walkway, but I doubt that?


----------



## borntobemild (May 15, 2011)

interesting looking place and not that far from me. Must be interesting trying to piece all the remains together.

I'd have had that wheelbarrow.


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Fantastic find! What's that old cylinder thing with holes in it. Look like a walkway, but I doubt that?



It’s where the stone was sent down to the crusher most likely on a conveyor type system. me dog thought it was a walk way though way running up and down it


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2011)

borntobemild said:


> interesting looking place and not that far from me. Must be interesting trying to piece all the remains together.



It’s a good one though mate so much more to see just with this time of year it’s so overgrown makes it that little harder and getting bitch slapped with a thorn bush is never pleasant :twitcy:


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

alex76 said:


> It’s where the stone was sent down to the crusher most likely on a conveyor type system. me dog thought it was a walk way though way running up and down it



Thanks Mate! I wonderd if its application would have been something like that, but I tend to doubt myself hence the stupid question.


----------



## oldscrote (May 15, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Fantastic find! What's that old cylinder thing with holes in it. Look like a walkway, but I doubt that?



It's a grader of some sort, the big particles can't get out the smaller holes.

I like this site a lot, lots of old metal work left which is unusual as the scrappies normally have had it years ago.


----------



## kathyms (May 15, 2011)

*thrapston*

they are brilliant pics thank you. i didnt know they were there even tho its just down the road. lovin the urbex dog did he get a bone.


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2011)

Great site and loads of interesting stuff left remaining. Echo Oldscrote about the grader. 
Nice explore.


----------



## alex76 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you all, I plan to revisit this site at the weekend as there is still loads to see and more photos to be taken


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2011)

alex76 said:


> Thank you all, I plan to revisit this site at the weekend as there is still loads to see and more photos to be taken



Like this good looking chap?






Excellent hidden site and some nice pics mate. So much stuff in the bushes round there! 

EDIT: Before getting in the sorter... make sure you can get out too...


----------



## alex76 (May 21, 2011)

EDIT: Before getting in the sorter... make sure you can get out too...[/QUOTE]

How the hell did you get in there? its well small cracking shot though mate yeah top site made me happy finding it as shows my researh is on the right track for the mines i will find them and when we have the right gear and lighting it will be my best explore yet and cant wait.cheers dude


----------

